
Capital One's cloud misconfiguration woes have been an industry-wide fear - feross
https://thenewstack.io/capital-ones-cloud-misconfiguration-woes-have-been-an-industry-wide-fear/
======
president
Anyone who has spent enough time working in the software industry shouldn't be
surprised. Most engineers I have ever worked with could care less about
security. They care only about "delivering" and getting their next
raise/promotion. If a security breach ever occurred, they would probably be
long gone already anyway.

